# 1969 auto console shifter neutral safety switch mounting location



## chrisc1541 (May 13, 2010)

hello
i have a 68 buick skylark conv.with a console and shifter set up swapped in by the previous owner who swapped it from a column to console shift the steering column was replaced with a manual trans. column, 
under the dash has been jumped out so the car starts and drives fine but i have no reverse lights and the car can be started in drive
also the interior was bench that was swapped out to a 69 lemans bucket seats console and shifter. i don't know about the year but i am guessing from what i've seen. it is the t-handle style .
what i am curious about is does the rev neu saftey switch bolt to shifter or is it mounted in the column


----------



## chrisc1541 (May 13, 2010)

all set
found answer in another post
thanks


----------



## andreasue (Dec 7, 2010)

chrisc1541 said:


> all set
> found answer in another post
> thanks


Where the hell is it? I cannot find it dude on another thread. I also need that neutral safety switch mounting location i am sick and tired with my NSS.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i know in 67's they were mounted in the shifter mounting bracket, is a quarter moon position switch....looks like this. I adapted a B&M quicksilver to fit my stock console and am trying to figure out how to make it activate pin on switch now.


----------



## 1970GTO. (Dec 12, 2019)

chrisc1541 said:


> all set
> found answer in another post
> thanks


What's the answer


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

9 year old post .........
but .... on our Pontiac a body s ...
67 the neutral safety is on the column for column shift and so is back up lite 
67 floor shift NS is on the shifter as stated above and the backup switch is intigrated in with
1968 same as 67
1969 up .... the neutral safety on automatics is on the top of the column by the fire wall and the backup switch are made together ...


----------



## 1970GTO. (Dec 12, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> 9 year old post .........
> but .... on our Pontiac a body s ...
> 67 the neutral safety is on the column for column shift and so is back up lite
> 67 floor shift NS is on the shifter as stated above and the backup switch is intigrated in with
> ...



Thanks for the response. 
On my 70 gto, I have a Muncie manual transmission and the linkage has been removed from the transmission to the steering column lever for the neutral safety and reverse backup light switch. Not sure if it was removed because headers were installed. They installed a switch to manually turn on the backup lights which I think was common back in the day. Wanted to buy the linkage and hook it up so it works off the transmission linkage because it's been getting harder to pass inspections.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

time to get rid of the headers then ,,,
because
the collector uses the realestate that the reverse lockout parts require/hang


----------

